# Homax Bonjo



## oleg (Dec 23, 2010)

Who has an experience with Homax Banjo,
What is the weight of full tool and for how many meters I can work between each refill?
Thank you.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

No direct experience with a Homax, but my understanding of them is they're made with plastic components, some of which have a tendency to break.

For a banjo, I'd maybe look for something along the design lines of Marshalltown's Tapeshooter banjos. For a less costly model of the same design, Advance makes a stainless steel one.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Btw, I've been using an Ames Cobra banjo for almost 2 years: http://catalog.amestools.com/item/drywall-tape-and-corner-bead/tools-2/dry-tape-banjo?

It's taken a licking, but kept on ticking, except for the mud flow adjustment screw stripping out. Probably my fault in large part, for not keeping it cleaner.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I have one, It goes well but im not a heavy banjo user, Its just for backup or smaller jobs, Had it for a while and nothings broken.

My bazooka died the other day, the key thead was stripped so it would not wind up the cable, The homax got me through the day and taped up all the flats on a small 3 bed house so its all good, Bit of a hassel having to take the side off the thing to fill it, Are all banjos like that??

BTW I fixed my bazooka, I drilled a hole through the side of the key and through the shaft then threadlocked the hell out of it and put a small brad (Nail) in it, then drilled down through the top of the key to drill out the centre of the shaft again :thumbsup: Worked like a charm.

Didnt really care if i damaged it, would have got some parts from all wall and it might have been the excuse im looking for to trade my goldblatt for a DM king taper, But alas, I fixed it, Prob last 10 years now.  Thats Kiwi ingenuity for ya :thumbup:


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

This one?

I had early conversations with Homax 25 years ago about my Porta-Tex. They seem good for the weekend warrior.

The Ames looks good but at that price they've got to bringing it in from China.


----------



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

JustMe said:


> No direct experience with a Homax, but my understanding of them is they're made with plastic components, some of which have a tendency to break.
> 
> For a banjo, I'd maybe look for something along the design lines of Marshalltown's Tapeshooter banjos. For a less costly model of the same design, Advance makes a stainless steel one.


Just as an FYI, Advance lists an aluminum banjo too. I'll likely try it when my tapeshooter wears out.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

rhardman said:


> View attachment 464
> 
> 
> This one?
> ...


Yes, Thats the same as my one Rick. :thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

cazna said:


> Bit of a hassel having to take the side off the thing to fill it, Are all banjos like that??


 The ones I've seen are all hinged.



rhardman said:


> The Ames looks good but at that price they've got to bringing it in from China.


It could be from China. But it seems built right enough. As I said, it has taken a bit of a licking. Maybe it's the rounded design that gives it a bit of extra structural strength.

I usually don't babysit tools too much. If they're any good, I don't think I should have to, but instead should be able to get more work done with them. 



Saul_Surfaces said:


> Just as an FYI, Advance lists an aluminum banjo too. I'll likely try it when my tapeshooter wears out.


Thanks, Saul. The lighter weight would be nice to have, if I didn't have to treat it 'kindly' too much because it's aluminum.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Saul_Surfaces said:


> Just as an FYI, Advance lists an aluminum banjo too. I'll likely try it when my tapeshooter wears out.


 Good luck, I been trying to wear out my latest tape-shooter,,,, been using it since 2001.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Good luck, I been trying to wear out my latest tape-shooter,,,, been using it since 2001.


It is a little hard to imagine how one could really wear out a well made banjo all that quickly. Not that much there to wear out.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Yeah, I think I'll wear out before my tapeshooter ever will, I can't believe the homax is the only brand with a wheel, I added one to my tapeshooter and it's the best thing you could want for a banjo, I posted a link to a youtube video (cant remember which thread) of some Aussie guy's zipping around a house with the homax...very compareable to a bazooka, not quite as quick but very close, the only thing is I don't think they had the mud flow opened out very much which is why they could get so far without refilling.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Time for the Capt'n to Blaspheme,,,

If I could get tape to stick (using a bazooka) without using the creaser wheel, I'd take it off the zooka. IMO thats the only reason they have one. I use a corner roller to set my corner and angle tape.

I said all that to say this,,,, a banjo doesn't need a creaser, cause you got your hand there to set it every 16" or so, so it don't fall off the wall till you get your corner roller to set it.

You guys are OBSESSED with the creaser wheel, it ain't that big a deal.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Time for the Capt'n to Blaspheme,,,
> 
> If I could get tape to stick (using a bazooka) without using the creaser wheel, I'd take it off the zooka. IMO thats the only reason they have one. I use a corner roller to set my corner and angle tape.
> 
> ...


Huh :blink:?... No one mentioned a creaser wheel Capt, you may want to review your brew recipe...it might be starting to get a bit strong.:jester:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

In all fairness to the Homax makers and their design, it does look like it can do some pretty decent taping for a banjo. Eg. Watch especially the taping of a ceiling just over one minute into this video: 




Nice/easy to wipe down, too.


----------



## ns005 (Dec 23, 2010)

ive been using a kraft banjo for years, bout ready to retire it. Sounds like the tapeshooter is pretty decent? anyone able to compare the kraft to the marshalltown?? capt, you have to have an opinion on this. Oh and I use a lefty banjo :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

ns005 said:


> ive been using a kraft banjo for years, bout ready to retire it. Sounds like the tapeshooter is pretty decent? anyone able to compare the kraft to the marshalltown?? capt, you have to have an opinion on this. Oh and I use a lefty banjo :thumbsup:


as you know, banjo's are scarce for us lefties....i am usually only able to get colorado or kraft here.....i really like the craft, but after years use, the flap you squeeze to get into the tape spool breaks.

I can't personally vouch for the marshalltown, but have had a couple different guys working for/with me that have them and like them...do they make them in left hand?


----------



## nz drywaller (Dec 24, 2010)

ive used the homax,depending on your settings you should get around 17 mtrs before refilling


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Kiwiman said:


> Huh :blink:?... No one mentioned a creaser wheel Capt, you may want to review your brew recipe...it might be starting to get a bit strong.:jester:


 Opps,,, my bad,,, you may have a point about the brew !!!!

I'm drink another one and ponder it !!!!!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Bill from Indy said:


> as you know, banjo's are scarce for us lefties....i am usually only able to get colorado or kraft here.....i really like the craft, but after years use, the flap you squeeze to get into the tape spool breaks.
> 
> I can't personally vouch for the marshalltown, but have had a couple different guys working for/with me that have them and like them...do they make them in left hand?


I believe all the makers of banjo's offer a left-hand mode,, just have to order them that way. I could be wrong about this, but a simple call would answer that question for ya.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Time for the Capt'n to Blaspheme,,,
> 
> If I could get tape to stick (using a bazooka) without using the creaser wheel, I'd take it off the zooka. IMO thats the only reason they have one. I use a corner roller to set my corner and angle tape.
> 
> ...


 I understand your point Captain,, Just wanted to say,, I usually just crease the full length with my fingers while laying on the tape on the angle,, I don't skip sections,,Just easy to do,, 

I usually pull out a length of tape and slap it in place on the flats then run the rest of the joint out, 

I think a creaser wheel would be too much on a banjo for me to handle and get used too.. The real answer is just to custom fit the banjo and set it for the way you want to run..


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I believe all the makers of banjo's offer a left-hand mode,, just have to order them that way. I could be wrong about this, but a simple call would answer that question for ya.


 I have a lefty,,think I may keep it ,and try it out one more time..only used it once


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

My son is a lefty,, but he does everything drywall as a "righty",,, I may have ruined him too. 

Just cause I have an opinion, doesn't mean I'm always right,,(I'm not for Canada, 2buck,,LOL). However, I did go there on a bear hunt once,,, the town had a REALLY BIG sign on the front of the bar,,, "NO AMERICANS ALLOWED IN WITH KNIVES",,,, It was a great two weeks,,,, even got drunk and chased a moose,,,Why he didn't kill me,, beats me.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> My son is a lefty,, but he does everything drywall as a "righty",,, I may have ruined him too.
> 
> Just cause I have an opinion, doesn't mean I'm always right,,(I'm not for Canada, 2buck,,LOL). However, I did go there on a bear hunt once,,, the town had a REALLY BIG sign on the front of the bar,,, "NO AMERICANS ALLOWED IN WITH KNIVES",,,, It was a great two weeks,,,, even got drunk and chased a moose,,,Why he didn't kill me,, beats me.


well .....come on back to Canada if you enjoyed it,your always welcome.
but next time you chase a Moose and you want to catch it.do it the Canadian way....use a gun :jester:
to be totally honest,I have never seen a Moose in the wild,I would half to drive 400 miles north to do so:yes:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> well .....come on back to Canada if you enjoyed it,your always welcome.
> but next time you chase a Moose and you want to catch it.do it the Canadian way....use a gun :jester:
> to be totally honest,I have never seen a Moose in the wild,I would half to drive 400 miles north to do so:yes:


Thanks for the invite,,, I really enjoyed it,, had one of the best times ever. I was at a town called gowgonda, it was 850 miles or so due north of Niagra. Like 30 miles from the end of the paved road (a great place for red-necks). Did manage to shoot a bear there.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Thanks for the invite,,, I really enjoyed it,, had one of the best times ever. I was at a town called gowgonda, it was 850 miles or so due north of Niagra. Like 30 miles from the end of the paved road (a great place for red-necks). Did manage to shoot a bear there.


Yikes  too far north for most of us Canucks,we like to hug the American boarder,here's what letterman said to do about that


----------

